# The Children of Hurin



## Jason_Taverner (May 5, 2007)

so has anyone read it yet, what do people think, is it worthwhile or just a cash in.


----------



## j d worthington (May 5, 2007)

Have not read, have browsed through, and what I've seen has moved it up on my list. As for the "cash-in"... from all I've picked up, no. This has taken C.R.R.T. nearly 30 years to piece it all together in order to make it as close as possible to a new, stylistically consistent book by his father, with as little editorial rewriting or addition as possible. In other words, unless he earns well into the millions on this, there's no way he's going to make back anything like the kind of pay he's earned for 30 years work....

As the review posted earlier notes, it begins like *The Silmarillion* stylistically, but quickly becomes more in line with *LotR*, more approachable.


----------



## Delvo (May 5, 2007)

I'll just never read it because it's going to be nothing but inmitigated, unrelenting sadness and depressingness.


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 6, 2007)

I have it sat on my shelf but so far it has gone unread. What I have noticed is how thinkly the content has been spread. It does appear as though there really wasn't much to begin with and C.R.R.T has done his best to make it something readble.


----------



## Majimaune (May 6, 2007)

Isnt there a thread like this in JRR Tolkien section?

I intend on reading it as soon as I get money to buy it.


----------

